# computer/technology quiz



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

i will start by asking a question then whoever answers correctly will ask the next 

#1 What is the fastest "super-computer"? 
(hint: this is from 2002 or b4)


----------



## Clutch

In 2002, the NEC Earth Simulator located in Japan was the fastest supercomputer.

As of now, the IBM BlueGene is the fastest supercomputer.

#2. You have 3 resistors in a parallel circuit.

-The power source is 17.299v.
-R1 is 680 ohms.
-R2 is 1500 ohms.
-R3 is 470 ohms.

Knowing this information, calculate the following:

RT (resistance total)
IT (current total)
IR1 (current passing through R1)
IR2 (current passing through R2)
IR3 (current passing through R3)
VR1 (voltage passing through R1)
VR2 (voltage passing through R2)
VR3 (voltage passing through R3)
PT (power total)
PR1 (power passing through R1)
PR2 (power passing through R2)
PR3 (power passing through R3)


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

my source saye the RA/6000 ASCI _White_
but ill give it to you cause you prolly know more than me.


----------



## The_Other_One

Um...well that was rather pointless...


----------



## Clutch

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> my source saye the RA/6000 ASCI _White_
> but ill give it to you cause you prolly know more than me.


The ASCI White can only do 12.3 teraflops. The NEC Earth Simulator can do 40  teraflops and the IBM BlueGene can do 360 teraflops.

Oh, and I edited my above post to include question #2.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

oh man clutch be nice its summer i dont want to use what i learned in physics last year. ill let somebody else fry thier brain.


----------



## mrjack

Clutch said:
			
		

> In 2002, the NEC Earth Simulator located in Japan was the fastest supercomputer.
> 
> As of now, the IBM BlueGene is the fastest supercomputer.
> 
> #2. You have 3 resistors in a parallel circuit.
> 
> -The power source is 17.299v.
> -R1 is 680 ohms.
> -R2 is 1500 ohms.
> -R3 is 470 ohms.
> 
> Knowing this information, calculate the following:
> 
> RT (resistance total)
> IT (current total)
> IR1 (current passing through R1)
> IR2 (current passing through R2)
> IR3 (current passing through R3)
> VR1 (voltage passing through R1)
> VR2 (voltage passing through R2)
> VR3 (voltage passing through R3)
> PT (power total)
> PR1 (power passing through R1)
> PR2 (power passing through R2)
> PR3 (power passing through R3)



This is what I came up with after doing some calculations, "electric theory" isn't one of my fields of expertise. Hopefully I will be corrected if there are mistakes and I will learn from them.

RT (resistance total)=*680ohms*
IT (current total)=*0.073778755A*
IR1 (current passing through R1)=*0.025439705A*
IR2 (current passing through R2)=*0.011532666A*
IR3 (current passing through R3)=*0.036806382A*
VR1 (voltage passing through R1)=*17.299V*
VR2 (voltage passing through R2)=*17.299V*
VR3 (voltage passing through R3)=*17.299V*
PT (power total)=*1.276298692W*
PR1 (power passing through R1)=*0.440081472W*
PR2 (power passing through R2)=*0.1995036W*
PR3 (power passing through R3)=*0.636713619W*


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> This is what I came up with after doing some calculations, "electric theory" isn't one of my fields of expertise. Hopefully I will be corrected if there are mistakes and I will learn from them.
> 
> RT (resistance total)=*680ohms*
> IT (current total)=*0.073778755A*
> IR1 (current passing through R1)=*0.025439705A*
> IR2 (current passing through R2)=*0.011532666A*
> IR3 (current passing through R3)=*0.036806382A*
> VR1 (voltage passing through R1)=*17.299V*
> VR2 (voltage passing through R2)=*17.299V*
> VR3 (voltage passing through R3)=*17.299V*
> PT (power total)=*1.276298692W*
> PR1 (power passing through R1)=*0.440081472W*
> PR2 (power passing through R2)=*0.1995036W*
> PR3 (power passing through R3)=*0.636713619W*



it is wrong.. total resitance should be 234ohms
i'll be damned if im gonna sit and work out the rest


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> This is what I came up with after doing some calculations, "electric theory" isn't one of my fields of expertise. Hopefully I will be corrected if there are mistakes and I will learn from them.
> 
> RT (resistance total)=*680ohms*
> IT (current total)=*0.073778755A*
> IR1 (current passing through R1)=*0.025439705A*
> IR2 (current passing through R2)=*0.011532666A*
> IR3 (current passing through R3)=*0.036806382A*
> VR1 (voltage passing through R1)=*17.299V*
> VR2 (voltage passing through R2)=*17.299V*
> VR3 (voltage passing through R3)=*17.299V*
> PT (power total)=*1.276298692W*
> PR1 (power passing through R1)=*0.440081472W*
> PR2 (power passing through R2)=*0.1995036W*
> PR3 (power passing through R3)=*0.636713619W*


Except for the RT, you got every one right.

The formula to calculate the RT is: 

(1/(1/R1+1/R2+1/R3))

So to input the numbers into the formula would make it as shown:

(1/(1/680+1/1500+1/470)) = as apj101 said, 234.47 Ohms.


----------



## apj101

ok does that mean me or mrjack get the next question?


----------



## mrjack

I almost got it.  Damn, so close.


----------



## 4W4K3

If we could get even a drop of this kind of intellegence over in the OffTopic section I think all our problems would be solved! 

I think it goes to apj this time...


----------



## mrjack

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> If we could get even a drop of this kind of intellegence over in the OffTopic section I think all our problems would be solved!
> 
> I think it goes to apj this time...



But I did get everything else right except for the total resistance. apj only posted the correct total resistance.


----------



## diduknowthat

just a suggestion, whoever gets to post the question, make a title for it, so ppl can find the current question easier


----------



## mrjack

I say Clutch get's to decide who will post the next question.


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> But I did get everything else right except for the total resistance. apj only posted the correct total resistance.


go ahead, i agree its your turn


----------



## TheChef

Someone just make a question...

I think we could deal with two questions at one time if it came down to it....


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

i would have to say mr jack cause he answered alot more.


----------



## Arm_Pit

I say mr ajck, he took the time to calculate all of it, even if one was wrong.


----------



## mrjack

I guess I'll go ahead and give you the questions. This may be easy for some.

*What is the name of the upcoming socket for the Opteron series of CPU's?
How many pins does it feature?
What kind of memory will it have support for?*


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> I guess I'll go ahead and give you the questions. This may be easy for some.
> 
> *What is the name of the upcoming socket for the Opteron series of CPU's?
> How many pins does it feature?
> What kind of memory will it have support for?*



Socket F, 1207 pins, and it will support Fully Buffered DIMMS, and possibily DDR3 in the future.


----------



## mrjack

Correct! Told you it was going to be easy for some.  Didn't know it was gonna be easy for Clutch, though. I guess you have been reading Wikipedia.


----------



## apj101

i have one i just wrote so i hope you dont mind if i take your turn clutch

(its really easy)
I was born, some time ago 
When English men to work don’t go

There was another occurance this day
Something Down in Manila Bay

I spent some time in the orange state
Where electrical engineering became my fate

I’m mostly remembered for a law
But I gave the credit to Mr Moore

I wrote a book with a fella oneday
But he changed his sex and became Ms Conway

Who am I


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> Correct! Told you it was going to be easy for some.  Didn't know it was gonna be easy for Clutch, though. I guess you have been reading Wikipedia.


I had read it on Wikipedia a week or two ago... I don't believe in just searching up the answers on the spot.

Hold on while I think of a question to ask.

Yeah apj101, I don't mind if you cut in and ask a question.


----------



## mrjack

apj101 said:
			
		

> i have one i just wrote so i hope you dont mind if i take your turn clutch
> 
> (its really easy)
> I was born, some time ago
> When English men to work don’t go
> 
> There was another occurance this day
> Something Down in Manila Bay
> 
> I spent some time in the orange state
> Where electrical engineering became my fate
> 
> I’m mostly remembered for a law
> But I gave the credit to Mr Moore
> 
> I wrote a book with a fella oneday
> But he changed his sex and became Ms Conway
> 
> Who am I



Carver Mead?


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> Carver Mead?


we have a winner


----------



## mrjack

Clutch gets his turn now. I'll post my question soon.


----------



## Clutch

Here's a relatively easy and short question:

*What is the current method used to fabricate the vast majority of integrated circuits?*

To be a bit more specific, as the question might have been a bit vague: *What method is used to etch the patterns in the silicon wafer?*


----------



## mrjack

Clutch said:
			
		

> Here's a relatively easy and short question:
> 
> *What is the current method used to fabricate the vast majority of integrated circuits?*
> 
> To be a bit more specific, as the question might have been a bit vague: *What method is used to etch the patterns in the silicon wafer?*



Photolithography? Just a guess.

And here are my questions. (From answering apj's question.)

1. What was the name of the company Gordon Moore worked for, before he quit in 1957?

2. What was the name of the company that he started together with a group of people who also quit the company referred to in the previous question?

3. How many people were in "that group"?

4. With what name did their previous employer call the group and Moore?


----------



## apj101

Shockley Semiconductor Laboratory
Fairchild Semiconductor
8
the Traitorous Eight


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> Photolithography? Just a guess.
> 
> And here are my questions. (From answering apj's question.)
> 
> 1. What was the name of the company Gordon Moore worked for, before he quit in 1957?
> 
> 2. What was the name of the company that he started together with a group of people who also quit the company referred to in the previous question?
> 
> 3. How many people were in "that group"?
> 
> 4. With what name did their previous employer call the group and Moore?



1. Shockley Semiconductor

2. Fairchild Semiconductor

3. 8 People.

4. Traitorous Eight

Pfft... beat me by a minute.


----------



## mrjack

You've both done your homework. APJ was a bit faster

And clutch my guess to your question will have to be, plasma etching.


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> You've both done your homework. APJ was a bit faster
> 
> And clutch my guess to your question will have to be, plasma etching.


you were right with your first guess before you edited your post


----------



## mrjack

I was? *fixes his first answer back to photolithography* 

So it's photolithography.


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> You've both done your homework. APJ was a bit faster
> 
> And clutch my guess to your question will have to be, plasma etching.


Oh, I'm sorry mrjack, I forgot to mention that photolithography was the correct answer.


----------



## mrjack

So it's my turn again?


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> So it's my turn again?


I believe so.


----------



## mrjack

Continuing on my current theme of questions. Suits the upcoming event in late July.

1. 3 of "traitorous eight" decided to start their own companies, what were their names? 

2. How many companies were started by these people and what are the companies names?

3. What words are used to make up the companies names?

And a 4th question, who invented the microprocessor?


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> Continuing on my current theme of questions. Suits the upcoming event in late July.
> 
> 1. 3 of "traitorous eight" decided to start their own companies, what were their names?
> 
> 2. How many companies were started by these people and what are the companies names?
> 
> 3. What words are used to make up the companies names?
> 
> And a 4th question, who invented the microprocessor?


1.Robert Noyce and Gordon Moore, founders of Intel
Sheldon Roberts, Jean Hoerni and Jay Last founded what later became Teledyne
Julius Blank co-founded Xicor.
2. intel, Teledyne and Xicor.
3.intel = Integrated Electronics 
4. Thats is open to debate

PS i have another riddle ready if you keen


----------



## 4W4K3

Huh, I always thought "Intel" had meant something along the lines of "Intelligence".


----------



## mrjack

apj101 said:
			
		

> 1.Robert Noyce and Gordon Moore, founders of Intel
> Sheldon Roberts, Jean Hoerni and Jay Last founded what later became Teledyne
> Julius Blank co-founded Xicor.
> 2. intel, Teledyne and Xicor.
> 3.intel = Integrated Electronics
> 4. Thats is open to debate
> 
> PS i have another riddle ready if you keen



Answer 1 has too many people, try again.  You have 6 people, I asked about 3 people. And 2 is automatically wrong. 3 is correct, but lacks once again in the amount of names.

Answer to 4 is Ted Hoff.


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> Answer 1 has too many people, try again.  You have 6 people, I asked about 3 people. And 2 is automatically wrong. 3 is correct, but lacks once again in the amount of names.
> 
> Answer to 4 is Ted Hoff.


well here is what they all did
Robert Noyce and Gordon Moore, founders of Intel, 

Eugene Kleiner, co-founder of the Kleiner Perkins venture capital firm. 

Sheldon Roberts, Jean Hoerni and Jay Last founded what later became Teledyne, 

Julius Blank co-founded Xicor.

Victor Grinich became a professor at UC Berkeley and Stanford University


----------



## mrjack

Just noticed the 1st question wasn't properly formed. It should have been *"3 who worked at Fairchild"* not *3 of "traitorous eight"*.


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> Just noticed the 1st question wasn't properly formed. It should have been *"3 who worked at Fairchild"* not *3 of "traitorous eight"*.


all of the 8 worked at fairchild and there respective paths ive given
guess im missing the point you want


----------



## mrjack

The answers I was looking for were:

1. Gordon Moore, Robert Noyce and Jerry Sanders.

2. 2 companies, Intel and AMD.

3. Intel=Integrated Electronics, AMD=Advanced Micro Devices

4. Ted Hoff.


----------



## apj101

oh. sorry. Well i guess you get to go again since no one got it right


----------



## mrjack

Off the top of my head, from what time did AMD factory lock their CPU's? Answer should contain week and year.


----------



## apj101

around q2-q3 of 2000, basically with the release of the locked Duron

I assume you mean lock upwards, since they're not locked downwards


----------



## mrjack

Week 39, year 2003. After that the majority of their CPU's were locked. Cause before that the Athlon's were not locked.

But I should have once again given my question with more details. I'll let you post a question, since you were kinda right.


----------



## apj101

nah the Tunderbird was definatly locked back in 2000, thats when L1 bridging became the rage

anyway here is my question

I spent my youth writing down inventions
The ideas weren’t mine, nor the job my intentions

Did some physics when I got the chance
But my work was debunked by those in france

It was a Monsieur Henri that had me vexed
But it was relative to the selected text

I dabbled in maths with my wife
But never touched a computer in my life

My student named Leó is no fool
We came up with a way to keep beer cool

Gambling was never really my vice
And just like our lord I avoided the dice

At home, on 9/11 there was some distruction
But its not with the US I make this connection

But alas I was not alive to see
For I died some time before 1960

And alas my final years were of foreign land
Driven from home before  acquiring a brand


who am I


----------



## magicman

apj101 said:
			
		

> who am I


A poet.


----------



## mrjack

apj101 said:
			
		

> who am I



Albert Einstein


----------



## Clutch

Wilhelm Roentgen?


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> Albert Einstein


yep well done again.I thought id covered it better.
But can you tell me the name of the 9/11 building?

what gave it away


----------



## Clutch

Ouch. I'm not too good with those riddles.


----------



## mrjack

apj101 said:
			
		

> yep well done again.I thought id covered it better.
> But can you tell me the name of the 9/11 building?
> 
> what gave it away



I remembered reading about Leó Szilárd in a science magazine. He and Albert Einstein wrote a letter to Franklin Roosevelt, in which they suggested him to have a nuclear bomb built. Plus they designed the "Einstein refrigerator".


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> I remembered reading about Leó Szilárd in a science magazine. He and Albert Einstein wrote a letter to Franklin Roosevelt, in which they suggested him to have a nuclear bomb built.


Ok, but can you get the name of the 9/11 structure that was demolished???

as i said in the riddle... 
At home, on 9/11 there was some distruction
*But its not with the US* I make this connection


----------



## mrjack

That one is a bit harder.

Just as a wild guess, you wouldn't happen to be referring to the Einstein@Home software?


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> That one is a bit harder.
> 
> Just as a wild guess, you wouldn't happen to be referring to the Einstein@Home software?


i'll give you a big clue... 
remember that I am from UK, and I am saying the date 9/11. Which is not the same as you saying 9/11


----------



## mrjack

apj101 said:
			
		

> i'll give you a big clue...
> remember that I am from UK, and I am saying the date 9/11. Which is not the same as you saying 9/11



And I'm from Finland.


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> And I'm from Finland.


lol sorry didnt look


----------



## 4W4K3

A jewish synagogue? I am trying to find an answer, but am very slow compared to you guys...


----------



## apj101

no but the jews would have been happy to see it go (that country wasn't very nice to them)


----------



## 4W4K3

it has to be something to do with the reichstag(sp?) government/party. Ughz


----------



## apj101

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> it has to be something to do with the reichstag(sp?) government/party. Ughz


no that was not distroyed on 9/11


----------



## mrjack

What's this then? The 9/11 Reichstag Fire

But then again



> At home, on 9/11 there was some distruction
> But its not with the US I make this connection
> 
> But alas I was not alive to see
> For I died some time before 1960



does make it sound like it happened after 1957, the year that Einstein died.


----------



## apj101

mrjack said:
			
		

> What's this then? The 9/11 Reichstag Fire


hehe, the fire was on February 27 or 27/02
Links with the american 11/09 attacks were simply made by the author


(Note my date useage)


----------



## apj101

> does make it sound like it happened after 1957, the year that Einstein died.


true.
In fact you were alive at the time of this event


----------



## mrjack

This is tricky.


----------



## 4W4K3

No way. was it the east berlin wall checkpoints that were made? if it is that was WAY too easy, i ruled that out like an hour ago!


----------



## mrjack

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> No way. was it the east berlin wall checkpoints that were made? if it is that was WAY too easy, i ruled that out like an hour ago!



All destruction I found involving the Berlin wall were 1989, but then again apj is 24 which would make his birthyear 1982 and I wasn't alive yet in 1989. And apj said I was alive during the event, but we'll need info from apj at this point.


----------



## apj101

no you guys have it. It was the berlin wall coming down... they all seem easy when you know the answer. Sorry about not realising you wern't alive at the time (young 'un)


----------



## mrjack

So who gonna ask the next question? I knew the answer to the "who am I" part and 4W4K3 had the 9/11 structure answer.


----------



## 4W4K3

I don't have a good question formed, you can take it. I was just wanting to get in on some of the action


----------



## mrjack

What was Intel's first product, what was the name of it and what did it do?

If you guys are tired of my AMD/Intel questions then here's an alternative.

How does a guitar pickup work?


----------



## 4W4K3

3101 Schottky bipolar 64-bit static random access memory (SRAM) chip?

It was supposed to do the work of 12 chips, including these tasks - "keyboard scanning, display control, printer control and other functions for a Busicom-manufactured calculator"


----------



## mrjack

Correct. Are you gonna give us a question?


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

wow intel's first product was RAM? wow i would have neverguessed.


----------



## 4W4K3

Sure, and easy one I guess.

What does OCZ's name mean?


----------



## mrjack

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Sure, and easy one I guess.
> 
> What does OCZ's name mean?



My guess would have to be Overclockerz or OverClockers Zone.


----------



## 4W4K3

mrjack said:
			
		

> My guess would have to be Overclockerz or OverClockers Zone.



Overclockerz is correct. That question entered me in a drawing in which i won 1Gb of OCZ Ram, which I ended up selling here to a member.


----------



## mrjack

I "repost" my earlier alternative question. It has to do with electronics that's for sure.

How does a guitar pickup work?


----------



## Clutch

mrjack said:
			
		

> I "repost" my earlier alternative question. It has to do with electronics that's for sure.
> 
> How does a guitar pickup work?


There are magnetic coils within the pickup which pick up the vibrating of the metal string and interprets it as an electrical signal, which is then sent to the amplifier and played as sound.


----------



## mrjack

Correct, but here's how I would have put it:

The magnetic coils in the pickup generate a magnetic field around the strings, which will create an electric signal when the strings are strummed.


----------



## Clutch

Ok, here's a question related to logic gates:

If you have a 3 state NAND gate with the states A=0 B=1 C=0 passed through an inverter, what is the final state (X)?


----------



## 4W4K3

Hmm, I've not done this in a while. a 3 input nand...

X=1?


----------



## Clutch

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've not done this in a while. a 3 input nand...
> 
> X=1?


No, the NAND itself equals 1, but the state has been passed through an inverter, which inverts the state, making X equal 0.


----------



## SAAER45

If a computer falls in the woods and no one hears it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Bobo

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> If a computer falls in the woods and no one hears it, does it make a sound?


I have not yet figured out why people think that doesn't make a sound...of course it does


----------



## bigsaucybob

Bobo said:
			
		

> I have not yet figured out why people think that doesn't make a sound...of course it does



How do you know, nobody knows. Nobody has been there to hear it.


----------



## SAAER45

Bobo said:
			
		

> I have not yet figured out why people think that doesn't make a sound...of course it does


How can you be so sure? If there is no ear to receive sound, then sound does not exist...


----------



## Bobo

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> How can you be so sure? If there is no ear to receive sound, then sound does not exist...


How can you say that?  The sound waves are still there, and they are absorbed by the trees and ground, instead of the ear.


----------



## SAAER45

Bobo said:
			
		

> How can you say that?  The sound waves are still there, and they are absorbed by the trees and ground, instead of the ear.



Without an ear to interpret sound, then those 'sound waves' are simply vibrations...


----------



## Bobo

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> Without an ear to interpret sound, then those 'sound waves' are simply vibrations...


But they still exist.


----------



## SAAER45

Bobo said:
			
		

> But they still exist.


No they don't, all 'sound' is just vibrations... It is just the instruments in our bodies that convert them into audible frequency.


----------



## Bobo

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> No they don't, all 'sound' is just vibrations... It is just the instruments in our bodies that convert them into audible frequency.


But the vibrations still exist.  It doesn't matter if they are being converted, they are there.


----------



## SAAER45

Bobo said:
			
		

> But the vibrations still exist.  It doesn't matter if they are being converted, they are there.


YES! The _vibrations_ exist, but they are not sound...


----------



## mrjack

The vibrations are essentially sounds, it doesn't matter if someone is there to hear it or not.

And I believe it's Clutch who again gets to give us a question.


----------



## jimmymac

the point being made by the "does it make a sound" is that there needs to be a transmitter and a receiver of sorts in order for that to be interpreted as a sound.

Yes the air is vibrated producing what would be called sound waves but those waves need to find something to intereact with to then create a sound...the interpreting mechanism being the ear and the brain. Up until that point they are simply vibrations in the air. 

Its not an easy concept to grasp but just remeber there needs to be something to interpret a signal at the end....... this is gonna end in tears


----------



## mrjack

Let's get back to topic, shall we? I guess Clutch gets to ask another question since there was no right answer posted to his previous.


----------



## Clutch

You can go mrjack, I'm going to be busy for a while.


----------



## apj101

> No they don't, all 'sound' is just vibrations... It is just the instruments in our bodies that convert them into audible frequency.


guys this is one of the oldest questions in the world, does sound exist if noone is around to hear it...
heck you can apply it to everything:
does an object exists if noone sees it

or this one will screw your mind
does a an idea exist before someone thinks it?

Plato thought so... what do you think?

But be sure of this... you wont answer the question


----------



## SAAER45

apj101 said:
			
		

> or this one will screw your mind
> does a an idea exist before someone thinks it?


Wow, that's tough... The brain always confuses me, and I don't think my thinking is abstract enough to unravel that mystery of the world... I'm interested to hear what others say


----------



## magicman

Please lets get back on topic. If you're after a philosophical discussion, then it would probably be better for someone to make a new thread (Off Topic section mind you... ).


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

i will get us back on topic
what was amd's first in-house cpu? And what did the letter in it stand for?

(Btw this is my first 100 post thread!!! W00T)


----------



## Bobo

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> i will get us back on topic
> what was amd's first in-house cpu? And what did the letter in it stand for?


What do you mean in-house?  Commercially availab.e?  AFAIK, it is the K5, the K standing for "Kryptonite"


----------



## Burgerbob

Leave a microphone...


----------



## Mattu

Ok this should be a simple one. What year did the first Microprocessor come out?


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

> What do you mean in-house? Commercially availab.e? AFAIK, it is the K5, the K standing for "Kryptonite"



Correct! bobo your turn. (i have a dog nemed bobo)


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

> Ok this should be a simple one. What year did the first Microprocessor come out?


well the first true microprocessor was the intel 4004 in 1971. 
but its still bobo's turn.


----------



## Bobo

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> Correct! bobo your turn. (i have a dog nemed bobo)


Here we go:
In what year was the word "computer" first used to describe a mechanical calculation device?


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

first programmable computer was in 1820 by charles babbage


----------



## Bobo

It wasn't called a computer.

I believe it was called an "analytical engine"


----------



## magicman

1897. I think...


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:
			
		

> 1897. I think...


Yep!



> According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the word "computer" was first used to describe a mechanical calculating device in* 1897*.  Although the word existed previously, it had been used to describe "a person who computes or performs calculations."


----------



## magicman

Ok, here's my question:

*Who co-invented the TCP/IP Internet protocol with Vint Cerf in 1973?*


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

bob kahn?


----------



## Bobo

magicman said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my question:
> 
> *Who co-invented the TCP/IP Internet protocol with Vint Cerf in 1973?*


Either Bob Metcalfe or Robert Kahn


----------



## magicman

Robert Kahn was the answer I was looking for. YEA_PC_PHONICS has it. Sorry Bobo, a fraction too late.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

okay here is my question

What was the first movie to use 2D CGI and what year was it?
and What was the firstr movie to use 3D CGI and what year was it?


----------



## Bobo

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> okay here is my question
> 
> What was the first movie to use 2D CGI and what year was it?


Westworld, 1973


> and What was the firstr movie to use 3D CGI and what year was it?


Futureworld, 1976


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

correct.


----------



## Bobo

Ok here's one:

How many speaker holes does a Mac LC575 have?


----------



## apj101

Bobo said:
			
		

> Ok here's one:
> 
> How many speaker holes does a Mac LC575 have?


two unless you count the bios/mobo-onboard speaker


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

kinda gone dead for a while so ill kick it back up.
the first gen of amd cpu's were the K5 then came K6 then K7 then K8 what is the next going to be? ( it comes out in mid 2007)


----------



## 34erd

K8l


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> two unless you count the bios/mobo-onboard speaker


No, speaker holes, as in the holes in the plastic covering the speakers.  There are 182.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

34erd you are correct your turn


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

34erd please ask your question.


----------



## mrjack

34erd! Can we get a question?


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

sorry 34erd you missed your opertunity. here is my question.

When was the term "supercomputer" first used and what computer was it refering to?


----------



## mrjack

1929, it was a custom tabulating machine by IBM.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

Correct! your turn Mr. Jack


----------



## mrjack

A simple one, what is the VIR triangle?


----------



## SFR

mrjack said:
			
		

> A simple one, what is the VIR triangle?


 
An easy way of remembering the equations for Ohm's law


and about apj101's 9/11 question (If I was not out of town I would have guess it... we talked about that in the MM/DD/YYYY vs. DD/MM/YYYY thread awhile ago.. )


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

oh i was thinking to far out of the box lol i knew that!!

                   V
                 ----
                 I l R


----------



## mrjack

Your turn to ask a question, SFR.


----------



## SFR

mrjack said:
			
		

> Your turn to ask a question, SFR.


 
I honestly can not think of a difficult question..

How about a unix question...

What is the term used for directing the output of one process as the input of another process?


----------



## mrjack

Pipe. Also known as filtering output.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

Come on sfr is he correct?


----------



## SFR

didnt see the thread earlier... 

mrjack is correct.


----------



## scuttle.vb

next question pls mrjack


----------



## mrjack

What's the new media player by Microsoft called?


----------



## ckfordy

mrjack said:
			
		

> What's the new media player by Microsoft called?


 
Windows Media Player 11 BETA.


----------



## mrjack

Nope. It's a device, not a software.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

do you mean like a mp3 player?


----------



## mrjack

I repeat.



			
				mrjack said:
			
		

> What's the new media player by Microsoft called?


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

an mp3 player plays media


----------



## mrjack

Yes, but there are devices that aren't classified as MP3 players, but instead as media players.


----------



## Shady

Msn Tv2


----------



## mrjack

Nope.

A hint, it's a part of the Argo project family.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

well im sorry i didnt know how technical you were being


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

Xbox wireless portable media player


----------



## mrjack

I repeat myself:



			
				mrjack said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> A hint, it's a part of the Argo project family.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

its called an "argo"
this is what im talking about
http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/10/microsofts-argo-xbox-wireless-portable-media-player/


----------



## mrjack

Still not what I'm looking for. But you're on the right site.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

Zune?


----------



## mrjack

Bingo!


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

Finaly. ok im not much for asking i just like answering so here is an easy one.
What was microsofts first OS?


----------



## mrjack

Xenix.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

correct.


----------



## mrjack

How much code in the current Linux kernel is written by Linus Torvalds himself?


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

All of it


----------



## mrjack

Wrong.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

lol i know i just dont feel like looking it up.


----------



## apj101

none of it
the whole thing has been re-written


----------



## mrjack

Ca. 2% is supposed to be written by Linus.

I think I've asked enough questions for now, from now on every time I post the correct answer *anybody* can ask a question instead of me. Until I say otherwise of course.


----------



## Bobo

OK here's one:
How many lines of code does Windows 98 have?


----------



## SFR

Bobo said:
			
		

> OK here's one:
> How many lines of code does Windows 98 have?


 
I have heard between 17 and 19 million lines of code.


----------



## mrjack

18 million.


----------



## Bobo

mrjack said:
			
		

> 18 million.


Must have been too easy for you


----------



## SFR

Bobo said:
			
		

> Must have been too easy for you


 
when mrjack answered, I googled it... (not saying you did mrjack  ).. the 3rd link said 18 million...


----------



## mrjack

Someone post another question.


----------



## Mattu

What was the first personal computer to use a Graphical User Interface?

Hint: It's also a name of a girl


----------



## Shady

Lisa


----------



## apj101

it wasnt lisa, lisa was in the 80's

there was alto in 73 this was the first


----------



## Mattu

Lisa was the first *personal computer (PC)* to have a GUI.

http://apple-history.com/body.php?page=gallery&model=lisa&performa=off&sort=date&order


----------



## apj101

Mattu said:
			
		

> Lisa was the first *personal computer (PC)* to have a GUI.
> 
> http://apple-history.com/body.php?page=gallery&model=lisa&performa=off&sort=date&order


i think you'll find that is wrong the first GUI was on the alto as i said, released in April 1973. It had, a 3 button mouse, a bitmapped display, and graphical windows:
here is a picture of its interface, as you can see it's graphical in every sense of the word:





Apple just like to think they came up with it first (it makes them feel better about them selves after telling bill to shove it). The truth is that LISA was no way near the first, it wasnt even second, in fact it was actually 4th.
First was Xerox Alto
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Alto
then came Perq graphical workstation using POS (Perq Operating system) made by three waters (V for vendetta link there?) released in 79
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PERQ

then came Xerox Star which was the follow up to the Alto in 81
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Star

ONLY then did Apple's Lisa get released in January 1983 (i know wiki say 1984 but its wrong)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Lisa
interestingly in that same year Microsoft annouced they would be releasing windows in 1984. 

All of the above were Personal Computers

Now if we are going to get really technical the first ever gui was developed by Dr Engelbert as part of his work on early IA, he developed a system called NLS, which used a mouse and multiple windows to display information (hu didnt think wiki would have info on it but they do, here is a picture)




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NLS_(computer_system)
but this was by no way a personal coumputer


----------



## Shady

i just answered the question as far as i know
may be i was wrong i dont know
but you did a great job *apj* the question is yours


----------



## apj101

OK here is another of my famous rythmes, i tried to make this one a little harder:

I was born in England though long ago
Still only 5 inch from head to toe

At school I excelled in every science
And my ideas are found in many appliance

Cambridge was the place that gave me my leave
Now,  I could do things with glass you wouldn’t believe

Edmond my friend gave me cash to withdraw
With that and my principles I could change the law

Though I mostly remembered for my Grandma Smith
On reflection however she is just a myth

Now I met Mrs Anna a delightful site
   It was her and her sword that I’m remember that knight


For those who seek to find who am I , need look a little closer at the passages gone by.


----------



## Praetor

Mr Newton himself, very nice APJ.

*takes a moment to come up with question*


----------



## apj101

wow you got that too quick, i thought i made it tough 

you missed my earlier poems
http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=368453&postcount=23
http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=368569&postcount=50

i suspect the next question will be somewhat harder than our current standard * gets google ready *


----------



## Praetor

As for my question, I hope it's not too hard. Here's the information:

 The plaintext message we wish to send is M = 2
 We'll take to very large (sarcasm, but in real implementations, they actually use large ones .. i picked them small cuz I'm doing this by hand) primes, say p = 17, q = 19
 Let's a take a co-prime number, 35 and let it be public. So we've got e = 25
 What is the RSA encrypted message?

If that's too obscenely difficult, here's the fallback... 

 I'm rated at 450W
 My sibling is an Antec .... although really, clones we tend to be
 The bond between me and my Antec half-brother is a a letter and six numbers ... although I've only remembered for of them ... they are 1451
 I'm labeled BL for black
 And although the channel wall that separates yet bonds us is to evident, I cant do anything without the first part of my code...
Whats' the code? (or even, what's the model number)


----------



## apj101

wow matey, i work in finance I havent used those top buttons on my calculator for some time. 

err
p=17
q=19
n=323
e= not sure if you choose 25, or 35 coz they both < and coprime to totient (n)
m=2

let e = 25
enc(m)=m^e mod n
= 2^25 mod 323 = *223*

let e = 35
= 2^35 mod 323 = *314*

am i on the right lines? 
Think this may be one for Yetis et al amongst us


----------



## Praetor

Choose e = 35.
Very nicely done  The complete soution


----------



## apj101

Praetor said:
			
		

> Choose e = 35.
> Very nicely done  The complete soution



why thankyou, I'll write my question (another poem  ) later. 

Could i ask what it was that gave my last one away so quickly?


----------



## Praetor

> Could i ask what it was that gave my last one away so quickly?


1. It says his name
2. Grandma Smith + Myth
3. Excelled in every science
Those are the reasons that gave it away the 1st time I saw that ... and this not the 1st time I've seen that one


----------



## apj101

> and this not the 1st time I've seen that one


really, i didn't use any other source.



> 1. It says his name


guess that wasn't as clever as i thought 


I will make another when i have time (i just used my time on the earh ending thread) now i have to study.

Someone else can ask a question if they so wish.


----------



## Mattu

Ok this is not really a technical question but what was the first item ever sold on eBay?


----------



## apj101

Mattu said:
			
		

> Ok this is not really a technical question but what was the first item ever sold on eBay?


lol


> The first item ever sold on eBay was Omidyar's broken laser pointer for $13.83. Astonished, he contacted the winning bidder and asked if he understood that the laser pointer was broken. In his responding email, the buyer explained: "I'm a collector of broken laser pointers."


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

apj how do you know the answer to such odd questions???


----------



## Mattu

apj's right. I found that on wikipedia and it looks like the same quote.


----------



## apj101

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> apj how do you know the answer to such odd questions???


http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fi...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## Ku-sama

i need to answer a question, i have a few good ones to ask


----------



## Praetor

> really, i didn't use any other source.


I used to read them brainteaser books when i wasnt so damn old


BTW APJ hows that question coming along...


----------



## apj101

> BTW APJ hows that question coming along...


havent started yet, too busy with my head in books (and helping dragon at the same time)
These IFRS's aren't going to learn themselves

will try and do one tonight


----------



## Ku-sama

do a quick one now?


----------



## apj101

> i need to answer a question, i have a few good ones to ask





> do a quick one now?


go ahead and ask yours


----------



## Ku-sama

1: what was the final Voodoo card realsed?

2: true or false: T3 is faster than OC3 at trhe same distance

3: true or false: Satallight has overall better speeds then DSL


----------



## mrjack

1. Voodoo 5 5500
2. False.
3. False, the upload speeds suck.

Number 2 is probably wrong.


----------



## apj101

Well I promised id make another , but struggled to find time. Its 2 in the morning at Im made of time at the mo.
Given that my last 3 peoms were solved so quickly I am determined to make this one hard, if it goes unsolved I will add more clues.

Greetings my friends from beyond the veil
As is the custom with this verse
Ill tell you the story of my trail
Starting with my birth

Born in Europe, though I wont tell where
Into a family of a moderate state
My father would have me be his heir
But it was not-a-ryeally my fate

My father took me to see his friend
When he saw that I was skilled
And upon Andrew I would depend
To teach me the ways of this guild

My life would deal me many a trade
In every one I would excel
But at 17 years I did upgrade
And to my home I bid farwell

I moved in part due to rumours afoot
Of sodomy on my part
But the love of Jacop- was no mere crush
But a boy after my own heart

North of the boot was my move
But it wasn’t for a tour
I had important work to do
For something they call The Moor

After 16 years I moved again
For my time had run its course
But Im fairly sure I left my mark
I just wish id finished that Horse

My remaining years I was a nomad
Moving from place to place
Commissions would keep always packing
To put a smile on her face

But illness caught me in ‘17
When my right side did die
The left caught up in 2 years time
And under Hubert is where I now lie


Who am I?


----------



## Omicron

apj101 said:
			
		

> Well I promised id make another , but struggled to find time. Its 2 in the morning at Im made of time at the mo.
> Given that my last 3 peoms were solved so quickly I am determined to make this one hard, if it goes unsolved I will add more clues.
> 
> Greetings my friends from beyond the veil
> As is the custom with this verse
> Ill tell you the story of my trail
> Starting with my birth
> 
> Born in Europe, though I wont tell where
> Into a family of a moderate state
> My father would have me be his heir
> But it was not-a-ryeally my fate
> 
> My father took me to see his friend
> When he saw that I was skilled
> And upon Andrew I would depend
> To teach me the ways of this guild
> 
> My life would deal me many a trade
> In every one I would excel
> But at 17 years I did upgrade
> And to my home I bid farwell
> 
> I moved in part due to rumours afoot
> Of sodomy on my part
> But the love of Jacop- was no mere crush
> But a boy after my own heart
> 
> North of the boot was my move
> But it wasn’t for a tour
> I had important work to do
> For something they call The Moor
> 
> After 16 years I moved again
> For my time had run its course
> But Im fairly sure I left my mark
> I just wish id finished that Horse
> 
> My remaining years I was a nomad
> Moving from place to place
> Commissions would keep always packing
> To put a smile on her face
> 
> But illness caught me in ‘17
> When my right side did die
> The left caught up in 2 years time
> And under Hubert is where I now lie
> 
> 
> Who am I?



Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

apj is he correct?


----------



## apj101

yep unfortunatly


----------



## magicman

apj101, you have a hell of a talent there, it's sad to see them getting solved so quickly.


----------



## apj101

magicman said:
			
		

> apj101, you have a hell of a talent there, it's sad to see them getting solved so quickly.


very sad 
Did you get that one so quickly too?


----------



## magicman

apj101 said:
			
		

> Did you get that one so quickly too?


I must admit I was thinking in the ballpark of painters, but saw Omicron's answer before I twigged myself. They're good to read as they are, let alone as part of a quiz question. The real question is, will Omicron return to post the next question??


----------

